# Pudding Based Ice Cream



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I made this recipe for the Fourth using my Kitchenaid Ice Cream tub attachment. Everyone loved it. It is quick and so easy.

14oz can condensed milk (I used cow's cream)
3.5 oz pkg. instant pudding mix
1/8-1/4 cup sugar (the pudding mix didn't make the mix sweet enough)
4 cups whole milk

Put condensed milk or cream in blender jar and add sugar. Blend until sugar is dissolved into the liquid. Add this mixture along with the whole milk to ice cream tub. Turn on mixer or ice cream maker and slowly add the pudding mix. Follow freezing directions that came with your ice cream maker.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I got mixed up about the condensed milk, and was enlightened from another thread. If you use condensed milk you don't need extra sugar. I just used cream.


----------

